# NEW YORK | Soori High Line - 522 W. 29th St. | 11 fl | U/C



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Chelsea’s Newest Addition: The Soori High Line at 522 West 29th Street*



> Posted on Tue, 05/28/2013
> 
> Heads up, apartment hunters—a striking new building is on its way to Chelsea, and this Manhattan luxury development looks like one to keep an eye out for. Developed by Blackhouse and Oriel, this impressive structure will be located at 522 West 29th Street and will contain 27 luxury condominiums. The 11-story building is being designed by SCDA Architects and has been named the Soori High Line.
> 
> If the renderings of the project are anything to go by, the Soori High Line promises to be an exciting addition to Chelsea’s luxury residential landscape. Its excellent location, which is steps away from the High Line Park, is going to be perhaps its most appealing feature. The proposed building looks very modern and imposing, and the designers claim to have employed an Asian aesthetic while crafting the project.


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

Lux lux lux!









http://news.buzzbuzzhome.com/2013/05/soori-high-line-chelsea-west-29th.html









http://news.buzzbuzzhome.com/2013/05/soori-high-line-chelsea-west-29th.html









http://news.buzzbuzzhome.com/2013/05/soori-high-line-chelsea-west-29th.html









http://news.buzzbuzzhome.com/2013/05/soori-high-line-chelsea-west-29th.html









http://news.buzzbuzzhome.com/2013/05/soori-high-line-chelsea-west-29th.html


----------



## rafark (May 6, 2011)

Nice! How much for an apartment?


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Impressive ceiling Heights.


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

rafark said:


> Nice! How much for an apartment?


Sales haven't begun yet but pricing will likely be in the 20s.


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Cool and Minimalistic looking!


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Clean, luxurious design.


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

Work in April:


Untitled by oiiostudio, on Flickr


----------



## Ghostface79 (Jun 27, 2013)

From [email protected]
http://forum.skyscraperpage.com/showthread.php?t=119155&page=26









Is there a thread for the site bordering the high line?


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*9/24*


Construction. Manhattan. by denjes3, on Flickr


----------



## Ghostface79 (Jun 27, 2013)

Ghostface79 said:


> Is there a thread for the site bordering the high line?


Guess that answers my question

*High Line gets three new developments from LI developer*










http://therealdeal.com/blog/2014/09/24/l-i-based-developer-bringing-3-new-resi-towers-to-high-line/


> From left: A preliminary rendering of 507 West 28th Street and the construction site With Related’s Abington House on one side and the AVA High Line on the other, a trio of new buildings will bring another 374 rentals along West Chelsea’s newly expanded elevated park.
> 
> Long Island-based Lalezarian Properties is aiming for an early 2016 completion date for the three rental buildings it is developing between 28th and 29th streets, just west of 10th Avenue. “It will be all rental apartments and also a retail component,” principal Kevin Lalezarian told The Real Deal. “We’re envisioning a gallery space.” The firm’s plans include a 35-story tower fronting 10th Avenue and a pair of 13-story buildings facing the side streets.
> 
> ...


----------



## towerpower123 (Feb 12, 2013)

Digging Deeper.


----------



## webeagle12 (Oct 1, 2007)

rafark said:


> Nice! How much for an apartment?


don't worry, you not going able to afford it :lol:


----------



## optimusprimal1 (Apr 21, 2014)

will give 10 hy some company to the south


----------



## towerpower123 (Feb 12, 2013)

The site for this one.









The adjacent site mentioned above.


----------



## towerpower123 (Feb 12, 2013)

Still digging and piling


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*12/11*


Reddit NYC Fuji X100T-75.jpg by edwinjelley, on Flickr


----------



## aquaticko (Mar 15, 2011)

optimusprimal1 said:


> will give 10 hy some company to the south


Yeah, that's what I was thinking; this is almost immediately adjacent to it. Is it too much to think that this is happening in part because of Hudson Yards?


----------



## towerpower123 (Feb 12, 2013)

I believe it is this one. As of last night...


----------



## towerpower123 (Feb 12, 2013)

As it turns out, I have been mixing this one an 515 West 29th Street up. They are on opposite side of the Highline!


----------



## towerpower123 (Feb 12, 2013)

Installing support platforms to pour 2nd floor (for 3rd level)


----------



## albanyjd (Jan 22, 2015)

The High line has certainly encouraged some innovative buildings, The new Whitney museum will open soon.


----------



## Ghostface79 (Jun 27, 2013)

http://fieldcondition.com/blog/2015/8/26/soori-high-line


----------



## Riley1066 (Mar 7, 2013)

I think there should be a moratorium on construction that is directly adjacent to the High Line ... give the Park more room to breathe on either side.


----------



## towerpower123 (Feb 12, 2013)

I think this is it.


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

Riley1066 said:


> I think there should be a moratorium on construction that is directly adjacent to the High Line ... give the Park more room to breathe on either side.


Agreed , but this is Manhattan and money rules.... hno: Theres also a park capacity problem...it needs to be widen...


----------



## towerpower123 (Feb 12, 2013)

The three buildings, all by the same developer


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

From Monday


A Early Evening Stroll along the Highline park in Manhattan by Corey Best, on Flickr


A Early Evening Stroll along the Highline park in Manhattan by Corey Best, on Flickr


A Early Evening Stroll along the Highline park in Manhattan by Corey Best, on Flickr


A Early Evening Stroll along the Highline park in Manhattan by Corey Best, on Flickr


----------



## sbarn (Mar 19, 2004)

Nexis said:


> From Monday
> 
> 
> A Early Evening Stroll along the Highline park in Manhattan by Corey Best, on Flickr


Soori Highline is actually the building rising on the left, beyond the closest construction site (which is another project). Great photos, thank you for sharing!


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

sbarn said:


> Soori Highline is actually the building rising on the left, beyond the closest construction site (which is another project). Great photos, thank you for sharing!


Your welcome I wasn't aware of that , so many buildings going up all over the place.


----------



## sbarn (Mar 19, 2004)

Its easy to get confused. The buildings in the foreground are part of a 3-building development referred to as 507 West 28th Street or 319 10th Ave (the tall one).

Here's what's planned:


----------



## Ghostface79 (Jun 27, 2013)

Up to the 3rd floor

By me


----------



## towerpower123 (Feb 12, 2013)




----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

Taken Yesterday


A Walk along the High Line Park in Midtown Manhattan in the Early Evening by Corey Best, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

...


----------



## royal rose1 (Oct 4, 2009)

I'm sure we all consider this a HUGE missed opportuntity? Sad to see developers spoiling the beautiful architecture that's typical along the high line with this stupid trash generic architecture. This bland box belongs in Vancouver.


----------



## Skylimitone (Mar 17, 2007)

Guys, the images above are not of Sori High Line. Understandable since so much is going on in this area. The last three show 507-515 West 28th. The three building complex.


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

Skylimitone said:


> Guys, the images above are not of Sori High Line. Understandable since so much is going on in this area. The last three show 507-515 West 28th. The three building complex.


Thanks...but at this stage maybe we should just change the title!


----------



## Skylimitone (Mar 17, 2007)

Very well.


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

Skylimitone said:


> Very well.


Nah, there's another thread for 319 10th Ave and 507-515 W. 28th St.


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*12/30*


20151230_134446 by Christopher Estevez, on Flickr


20151230_134413 by Christopher Estevez, on Flickr


----------



## towerpower123 (Feb 12, 2013)

Second site, about 4 floors


----------



## Ghostface79 (Jun 27, 2013)

Almost topped out.

http://newyorkyimby.com/2016/05/tour-the-under-construction-soori-high-line-in-chelsea.html


----------



## darkbytes (May 15, 2016)

I think the high-line is a masterpiece of urban landscaping


----------



## NYCityBoy (Aug 6, 2015)

Cladding has started. Very surprising--deep black mullions clad in wood. Another gem for the neighborhood.


----------



## PellicanoItalico (Jul 23, 2016)

Apartments or Hotel ?


----------



## towerpower123 (Feb 12, 2013)

This is 31 luxury condos and that cladding is incredible!!! 
http://streeteasy.com/building/soori-high-line


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

The cladding looks very nice already. This will turn out great.


----------



## Ghostface79 (Jun 27, 2013)

From Fieldcondition

http://fieldcondition.com/blog/2016/8/11/soori-high-line


----------



## Ghostface79 (Jun 27, 2013)

This morning


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

This one's completed now, isn't it?


----------

